# Gold Technine Jib



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

is there any difference between the gold jib and the other colors... i know that there were only like 500 made... is that the only difference? and also how do you guys who ride this board like it?
thanks


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that they only made a certain amount of the golds and thats the only difference. I used to ride a jib and it was an awesome board. That board will make buttering and rails feel so goddam easy. It's defenitly a great choice. I always tell people about it, but they usaually prefer to stick with the name brands like burton or ride, so I'm pretty psyched that someone here is interested in this board.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

yea some shop over here in PA is closing and the owners gonna let it go for 175.... so im pretty excited


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow!! Thats an awesome deal. This board takes a couple of runs to get used to but once u do, u will absolutely love it.


----------

